# and you thought you were piffed



## kelly22 (5/7/15)

Well on friday night i was chatting to @Redeemer n told him i was gonna sell my current mod n save up abit more coz i really want a sigelei, then he sends me a pic of a black sigelei 150 , i asked whos is that n outta nowhere he says its yours bro fetch it tmrw so im sitting here shocked coz this is the guy that piffed me with a roll of kanthal n some cotton pads a couple weeks ago n when I asked why he eants to give me a sig he says coz i want one n he has one he doesnt use so here i am vapuvapinging a sigelei one fifty all i gotta say is if vaping has created a community like this then even presidents n politicians should start vaping coz this is a community that is going places n i aim to continue this culture n keep it going from strength to strength , i just thought @r@redeemer deserved some recognition for his kind gestures n help , so thank you bro u have expanded my spectrum of caping n i totally appreciate and applaud ur kindness , thank you , thank you , thank you

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 15


----------



## Andre (5/7/15)

Great stuff. Kudos @Redeemer.


----------



## ET (5/7/15)

Awesome stuff @Redeemer


----------



## kelly22 (5/7/15)

Nobody just gives u a sig 150 guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (5/7/15)

Wow, nice one @Redeemer !


----------



## Viper_SA (5/7/15)

and all I got was this stupid t-shirt   



Great going @Redeemer and congrats on the new toy @kelly22


----------



## Redeemer (5/7/15)

Glad you can wrap your own coils (which look awesome!) now @kelly22 
And that Sig had your name on it, I know youve wanted one since before you bought your Hanna, now it has a deserving new home

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Silver (5/7/15)

Congrats on the new mod @kelly22 - wishing you well with it!
And I enjoyed reading your post - especially the part about politicians that should start vaping - lol

Awesome gesture @Redeemer !!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/7/15)

Well done guys! 

This is the kind of thing that restores a persons faith in humanity, and it makes me feel extremely proud to be a part of this kickass community. Thank you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## deepest (5/7/15)

Great gesture @Redeemer enjoy your new toy @kelly22


----------



## theyettie (18/11/15)

Please tell me what piffed/PIF'd is? I'm feeling older than I actually am... 

Good work @Redeemer and glad for you @kelly22


----------



## shabbar (18/11/15)

pif = pay it forward


----------



## theyettie (18/11/15)

shabbar said:


> pif = pay it forward



Uhm thanks, lekker dof sometimes. And to think people trust me with their tax...


----------



## Andre (18/11/15)

theyettie said:


> Please tell me what piffed/PIF'd is? I'm feeling older than I actually am...
> 
> Good work @Redeemer and glad for you @kelly22


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/pif-rules.t1519/


----------



## Redeemer (18/11/15)

Pay It Forward = Good Karma, well, to me at least... Of all my equipment, I sold one REO, the rest of the stuff I didn't use anymore went on to be given to fellow Vapers who could use them again

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## theyettie (18/11/15)

Redeemer said:


> Pay It Forward = Good Karma, well, to me at least... Of all my equipment, I sold one REO, the rest of the stuff I didn't use anymore went on to be given to fellow Vapers who could use them again



Give that man a Bells!!! Well done mate!!


----------



## shabbar (18/11/15)

Redeemer said:


> Pay It Forward = Good Karma, well, to me at least... Of all my equipment, I sold one REO, the rest of the stuff I didn't use anymore went on to be given to fellow Vapers who could use them again



are you using your bike ? lol.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ohmen (18/11/15)

Flippen awesome is all I can say.

Nice  @Redeemer


----------

